# Beautiful Landscapes



## That Guy (Jan 12, 2014)

Friend of mine sent this to me.  Enjoy.

http://Photographs to take your breath away. http://www.yiminghuphoto.com/portfolio/landscape.php


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2014)

Would love to see them, but can't get the page to load.


----------



## Anne (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't, either.  

Is this it, That Guy???  http://www.yiminghuphoto.com/portfolio/landscape.php


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 12, 2014)

Some link tweaking is called for TG, nuthin' here either.

... and we wanna see piccies of nice places, 'n we want 'em now!


----------



## Anne (Jan 12, 2014)

Is this the one, That Guy???

http://www.yiminghuphoto.com/portfolio/landscape.php


----------



## That Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh well.  Just consider it a practical joke on my part.  Sorry.


----------

